# 2009 Keystone Outback 27L Loft



## Camilleleon22

Hi everyone! A member of this forum that we know on Facebook suggested we come post our Loft up here, she said this group loves their outbacks and we wanted to make sure you all had a chance to see it.

We have had it several years now, and have made some decent upgrades. Most of the information is in the Craigslist ad. Our family full times, and are just moving up to something a little larger so my husband has a more dedicated space to work from the camper.

Let me know if you have any questions!

https://denver.craigslist.org/rvs/d/2009-keystone-outback-27l/6629879346.html


----------

